# Solar panels - suggestions.



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all. I'm looking at installing a small portable solar panel to run or extend the battery life for my sounder and smart phone/gps. Looking for suggestions. I see lots of cheap portable panels on ebay and more exensive ones in the solar stores. I'm not sure which way to go.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Very interesting Brad, I'm guessing this would be for extended camping trips? My sounder battery generally lasts me at least 3 big days on the water before it needs a charge.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

The panel suggested above would take about 40 hours to fully charge a 7ah sounder battery. With peak sun it would offest the draw of an average low level sounder. I suspect it may be more cost effective to carry multiple batteries. The lead acid technology is very heavy and old hat. I would suggest going to LIPO batteries as used in model aircraft flying. They are very light weight, can be fully charged from you car battery in about an hour, and one that would provide the current draw you need to run a gps, sounder and LED light are not expensive. You could easily carry 25 ah of lipo batteries with less weight then you lead acid. Chargers are also cheap and small. 
A higher output solar panel on your car while you are out fishing would be more efficient than putting cells on your yak. With salt water the maintenance would be high.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbxv658AACbfgAAQQqVEECAgEAA/79/gMADUbDUwRJ6npkaE9JoNMQaqf6RNigmT1Mgw0EEU/UTymnqMQ0AACQIfWbUOVM6n1Rqv331Qwkpz8olcxfF7QimMCLCym8sxb8m1IJfQnaJKWosEeYe1x1P9oCePghBPpC4zE/UXMrZ8VLe17qbLTniHBTjlyJDV+Mys6tRssjXPBoh246kom2mSoQTWeBTtjgd1sYI4iM+nnE2YGWTyQyD4q4QJAC4wYkmU1vIasnbkpocQgJXAQlFtEYL2cFYIEMPB94u1slQaTlH+LuSKcKEheN/XPg==


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I did all of the research a year or so ago before I rigged up my setup.This is the one you need
http://www.affordable-solar.com/store/p ... ar-charger. The next size up is to big for the AI tramp.
It fits neatly on the tramp of the AI taking up approx half the width. I use bungy to secure it to the akas front and back.
You also need this regulator http://www.affordable-solar.com/store/s ... ler-45-amp.
and this 12V female socket http://www.affordable-solar.com/store/p ... er-adapter but you get it when you buy the soalr panel.

I also bought one of these http://www.affordable-solar.com/store/s ... nsion-cord because it has the modular adapter on the end but you get an extension chord when you buy the panel also.

It pumps out 900mA under ideal conditions. I run it into the battery and run the sounder off the battery during the day. When livebaiting I also run my Hobie livewell, all of a 7aH sla.

I made up a 12v leads for all my phones, cameras, etc and at night I charge everything that needs charging straight from the battery. I bought a cheap step-up transformer from jaycar and can deliver the 18V needed to charge my sharkshield as well. Plug a 12v usb port into the female ciggy lighter adapter and you can charge all your 5v devices as well.

I had everything charged for 7 days on last years Fraser Island trip and never took it off the trampoline the whole week. I also charged the vhf radios for the other three lads as well.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYPWGyYAABnbgAAQSYO/0tAAL+/foCAAhCqfiKMJnqTEaPU8k9T0PUeoVPFMg02oZNAAACgLtttH/e7SJgBMh/T940utp4lIzU8oQiIJG+I5hk47BzeCL6dNC+DASqizhQtRtlTUBaH19a+gneB+DUmSW5AcBKgyBlYIORSy3Js/iXuWyMDsGUH/IAUqvi+FsMDzNPZSOiojFYk38XckU4UJCD1hsmA=


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Red. I always get stuck on the copy and paste.

Indie, the stated output of a panel is a bit like a car manufacturers fuel consumption figure. Under normal use you can never get near the stated figure. 
It is the absolute utmost output of the panel under ideal conditions with the sun directly overhead. Any cloud and that figure goes way down, real quick.
As the AI rocks and rolls about a bit and the shadow of the sail often falls on the panel the amount of time in the sun varies quite a bit.
With the 900mA output of my panel I manage to charge the battery whilst having the sounder (on) plugged into the battery as well. At the end of the day, if its been sunny I can charge any handheld devices straight off the battery.
The other thing to consider is the non linear charge curve of the battery. The less charge in the battery the more current it will need to draw to charge. The amount of current drawn reduces as the battery nears full charge. One day without sun and the sounder on is usually enough to drop the current charge enough that your 200mA charger may not have enough grunt to bring the battery up high enough over the next day... assuming its sunny. Two cloudy days and...... you get the picture.

I cant remember paying so much in postage, I can vouch for the service and quality of the product. The wp plugs on everything make connect\disconnect easy too.

I think sunfilm was the other brand I was considering and in the end the deciding factor for me was the size of the Powerfilm. As you can see it fits neatly on the AI tramp. It may not be the ideal shape for mounting on a standard yak tho.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. I must admit I'm no closer to a decision than I was. I do like the idea of the LiPo batteries. They seem much cheaper than other batteries that will deliver similar performance and they are very light and compact. I have a model shop near work, I'll go have a chat with them.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm just about to order a panel like Paul's from Peter Kennedy yachting (http://www.pkys.com) or more direct to the panels at:

http://shop.pkys.com/rollablesolarpanels.aspx.

shipping is going to be around $45, the prices at PKYS are very good. I would be happy to join orders if anybody is interested in sharing shipping.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

goanywhere said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I must admit I'm no closer to a decision than I was. I do like the idea of the LiPo batteries. They seem much cheaper than other batteries that will deliver similar performance and they are very light and compact. I have a model shop near work, I'll go have a chat with them.


Lipos and chargers are much better value on the internet. I use this mob.
Look under bateries and chargers and price Rhino brand Also lookat comuterised chargers they will charge anything from you car battery.

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/index.rc

Jerry


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Got some information regarding the LiPo batteries today from my father in law who uses them extensively for RC aircraft. Apparently they are much less stable than lead acid and can explode burning at 2000 deg. He said he keeps his in special containers and only charges them outside as a precaution. They are also much more sensitive to high temperatures so if out in the sun for too long they can also become unstable. Salt water is apparently the quickest way to kill them. I also checked and they aren't cheap. So based on that info, and not wanting a 2000deg inferno burning through the bottom of the yak while I'm offshore, I'll stick to the old lead acid.
> 
> He did say the NiMH batteries could be an option so may look into that next time I need one.


Yes there have been some Lipo fires but if you buy the hard shelled ones and don't try to force charge them they are fine. The model aircraft boys like to charge them at up to 4 times their capacity to get more flights in. This means they are recharged from flat in about 20-30mins. and then draw 80 amps when they launch their plane. It is no wonder they go bang.

For kayak use the discharge rate is much slower and little trouble is likely.

Check out Lithium Iron phosphate cells also known as A123 as they are very stable


----------



## chevman12 (Jun 15, 2011)

this a pic my peekaboo angler with a 60 watt download/file.php?id=69851&mode=viewfolding set up i have not tested fully yet


----------

